# Trimac has a convict stuck in mouth



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

one of my medium size trimacs (about 6") ate a small pink convict (<2"). The tail of the convict has been sticking out of the trimac's mouth for about 8 hours. Is this OK? do I need to net the Trimac and pull out the dead fish? Is the Trimac in pain? I am afraid he has the fish stuck.

is this cause for alarm or will it eventually work its way in/out?

It looks like the my peaceful tank is starting to turn on me.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I first must tell you that I have never had trimacs before. I have seen one of my friends oscars swim around for 2-3 hours with a con sticking out of its mouth. However, eight hours seems like a long time, IMO. How does the breathing look? If the breathing and overall behavior (other than eating its tankmates) is normal you could wait and see if it is able to resolve this on its own. If it seems to be having some troubles you might want to take matter into your own hands. After all chances are that it is not going to eat it if it hasn't by now. This means that it will, if it can, end up spitting out what's left. If it was me, I wouldn't want that floating around my tank, possibly messing up my water.

So... to answer your question, I would say after observing your fish, go with what ever you feel you need to do for the best interest of your fish. Don't know if this helps. Maybe someone with trimac experience can give a better response.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I had a Oscar eat a Bala shark that was as long as he was . The two were 5-6" . I was in the process of moving several tanks and and had them seperated by a divider in a 20 long . The oscar apparently pushed the divider down and proceeded to eat the Bala. I came home from the LFS to find half a Bala shark sticking out of the Oscars mouth. It took him three days to finish the Bala but he ate it. :lol: 
The moral of the story: Never underestimate the digestive power of a large cichlid .

Your Trimac will probably finish the con , if not it will more than likely just spit it out. In the event it doesn't though you'll have to get it out yourself . Give him some time , some meals just can't be rushed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Personally, I would net out the Trimac and pull out the Con! Could have the dorsal fin stuck in the mouth.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

trimac said:


> Personally, I would net out the Trimac and pull out the Con! Could have the dorsal fin stuck in the mouth.


I agree, but you're gonna need help, and you're gonna have to act fast....


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I doubt that the con is going to cause the trimac much grief. I suspect that more damage may be done by trying to remove it.


----------



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

I ended up netting him ( don't worry fish guy I had 2 plenty of help from my busboys and barbacks) we pulled him out and quickly cut the fish in half using some slender scissors then pulled the two halves out. He seems to be doing fine and already eating again.

side note:
according to the Central American employees that work here at the restaurant, every fish in the tank is a Guapote :lol: 
they just call them Guapote "naranja" or guapote "tigre" ect... 
I guess to them if it a freshwater fish that you can eat then it must be a guapote :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Do they call the moharra? That's not how it's spelled but how it sounds....


----------



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

My guys, who are mostly from Honduras, call them guapotes, but my expirience with the central americans is that every country ( and sometimes regions in countries) have different words for animals.

I just asked them about moharras. I was told in broken english that a Mojarra is the same as a Guapote only white. :lol:

Sometimes I envy how simple their lives are. :thumb:


----------

